# Guess what!!!  GCV selling in January!



## SDKath (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG, what a great Xmas present!  I got a letter yesterday from DVC that Grand CA Villas are going to start selling January 25!  

The "preference" period to purchase for those who bought a timeshare at DL this past year is Jan 25-March 25th.  So they are giving us 2 months to decide if we want our guaranteed 160 points.  Then it goes on sale to all DVC members, followed by the general public.

The letter is very nonspecific and just says there are 48 villas for sale only and they expect very high demand since it is the only DVC resort on the West Coast.

Thre are no prices or anything else mentioned (like seasons, points, etc). It just says to contact your guide for further information.

   

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (Dec 26, 2008)

I didn't get that letter but it's still a great Christmas Present!  However, that means I really have to start saving my pennies now!


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 26, 2008)

pricing?

incentives?


----------



## SDKath (Dec 27, 2008)

No info yet.  I left a msg for my guide...  Waiting to hear back.  My guess is she doesn't know yet either.  I told her to call me when she gets info on pricing and such.  Anyone else hear anything?

K


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to guess at least $112 per point to match AKV and BLT.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 27, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I am going to guess at least $112 per point to match AKV and BLT.



Hey, shouldn't you be at one of the parks for late EMH?  


$112 is a good starting point. I think it maybe a few $ higher, perhaps $115.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 28, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Hey, shouldn't you be at one of the parks for late EMH?
> 
> 
> $112 is a good starting point. I think it maybe a few $ higher, perhaps $115.



I should be, but I got sick last night. I am hoping its a 24 hour bug or a bad egg roll.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 28, 2008)

We were thinking either adding on at BLT or DL.  So, let us know the price because I'm curious.  WE haven't decided yet....


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 28, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I should be, but I got sick last night. I am hoping its a 24 hour bug or a bad egg roll.



Gosh, that's still going around at WDW? I'm not a manic germophobe, but I think I'm going to bring my travel size clorox wipes with me and hand sanitzer for our January trip.

DH didn't feel well for a day or two at Thanksgiving, he blamed it the Jiko dip appetizer.


----------

